# phoenix boat prices



## shadow2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any one know what the 719s or 721s are running for with a 225?  Feel free to IM with any info if you do not want to post publicly..  I am thinking of possibly swapping my current boat.


----------



## Rgd (Sep 17, 2012)

Call and talk to Lee at HD marine.  He is the owner and a supper nice guy.  I bought a 618 from him and love it.  Also look at the 619 same boat as the 719 but rated to a 200 HP.


----------



## KikenChiken (Sep 17, 2012)

*Pheonix dealers*

I bought a Stratos from Junior Slagle at Livingston Sportsmans Center in Tennessee.  You may want to call him and get a quote.

KikenChiken


----------



## JDietsch (Sep 17, 2012)

Phoenix 721 or 921 = awesome


----------



## Rgd (Sep 17, 2012)

921 loaded out = $60k+


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am running a triton 20x3 now. I have about 18mo of warranty left on the motor...I love the the boat but am just checking on some others as well.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Crizzel (Sep 18, 2012)

You need to check out the new 920 also.


----------



## fburris (Sep 18, 2012)

Rgd said:


> 921 loaded out = $60k+



Wow......Geez, how much is a Legend then?


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 18, 2012)

A 21 ranger loaded out with all electronics and 2 power poles will cost around 75 . But you only live once.


----------



## shoalbass (Sep 18, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> A 21 ranger loaded out with all electronics and 2 power poles will cost around 75 . But you only live once.


I could only live once if I bought that,  my first house only cost $55k and 4 of us lived in it for 10 years.  Dang I like my pond boat.


----------



## Hookum (Sep 18, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> A 21 ranger loaded out with all electronics and 2 power poles will cost around 75 . But you only live once.



Or, spend less, get a better boat....I'll take my Bullet 21XRD.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Get the best, Ranger or you will wish you had later on. Great ride and best resale value.


----------



## Hookum (Sep 18, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> Get the best, Ranger or you will wish you had later on. Great ride and best resale value.



Traded in a Bullet on a Ranger...went back to Bullet.


----------



## Rgd (Sep 18, 2012)

Did I miss something I thought he ask about Phoenix, Not some over priced lead sled or some boat that is to fast to run on lanier in normal conditions.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hookum said:


> Traded in a Bullet on a Ranger...went back to Bullet.



Look aroung and tell me what you see most, bout all Rangers or Triton.Speakes for its self. I heard a friend is wainting fof a Ranger and they said it would be Oct. before they could build his, the molds were full.


----------



## Rgd (Sep 18, 2012)

I would hope you see more rangers than anything they have been around for a 100 years. Phoenix has been around since 2007 I think, and it's about a six week wait to get one right now.  I  think rangers are a great boat they are just way over priced!!!


----------



## TomC (Sep 18, 2012)

May as well start a Humminbird v. Lowrance discussion. That's where this thread is headed!


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2012)

Rgd said:


> 921 loaded out = $60k+



Man what a steal.

Buy a used boat with warranty left on the engine.


----------



## pbmang (Sep 18, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> Get the best, Ranger or you will wish you had later on. Great ride and best resale value.



You're funny  

You can check out the boats for sale page on BBC.  They have quite a few Phoenix boats on there.

http://bassboatcentral.com/boats4sale3.htm

Looks like you will be around the $45- $50K price for a 2012 model.  I would agree with the others who have said go with a used one.  Let someone else take the extra hit from buying it new.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 18, 2012)

pbmang said:


> You're funny
> 
> You can check out the boats for sale page on BBC.  They have quite a few Phoenix boats on there.
> 
> ...



I did not say buy a new one, Mine was 3 years old when I got it it is a 1987 375 V and still takes big water well and only thing I have done to it is a starter and steering cable and paid 12.000 for it and has lots of hard fishing on it, could be beacuse of the Yamaha Pro V 150. Did not intend to start any crap just the facts. If I had a dollar for every Ranger on Lanier I would be a rich man.Nuff said.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the Phoenix boat also but if you compair boat to boat they are about the same price, ranger has their 100 series that are in the same price line as the phoenix.the Phoenix is a great looker with some nice features but are they as solid as a ranger.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been in Rangers, Tritons, Stratos, Nitros, and Bullets the last 3 weeks.  All are nice boats....but the 21' Bullet with a 300 on the back is a serious machine.  It will be tough to beat the ride...and fishes great too.  Front deck is like an aircraft carrier.   Still....my dream boat is a Phoenix 618 Pro.  I just like the 18' boat with wide beam....and all the storage and tackle design.   Runs 60 mph.....plenty for me.   I did take a ride and fish out of a Nitro Z-7 not long ago....and with a 150 on back.....it was fast, stable, and fished great.    For the money....it was awesome!

Fished out of a Z-6 and Z-8 too.   Good fishing boats.

LJ


----------



## Rgd (Sep 18, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> I've been in Rangers, Tritons, Stratos, Nitros, and Bullets the last 3 weeks.  All are nice boats....but the 21' Bullet with a 300 on the back is a serious machine.  It will be tough to beat the ride...and fishes great too.  Front deck is like an aircraft carrier.   Still....my dream boat is a Phoenix 618 Pro.  I just like the 18' boat with wide beam....and all the storage and tackle design.   Runs 60 mph.....plenty for me.   I did take a ride and fish out of a Nitro Z-7 not long ago....and with a 150 on back.....it was fast, stable, and fished great.    For the money....it was awesome!
> 
> LJ





Let me know when you want to ride/drive a 618 Pro. I am on the lake at least once a week.  I came by yall fishing a point next to port royal sunday morning.


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Sep 19, 2012)

TomC said:


> May as well start a Humminbird v. Lowrance discussion. That's where this thread is headed!



 LOL


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Boy did this thread get off track...

I am not interested in getting a used boat.  Some guys have great luck buying used I am not one of them.  I love the boat that I am currently in however IF i am going to swap boats I would like to do so while the motor is still under warrenty so that the resale is a bit better.  I was offered 2g under what I purchased the boat for on a trade about two months ago.. We came close but just a hair off from making a deal.. 

To me there is not reason to swap a 3yr old boat that is almost paid off for another used boat with someone else's issues... that is just how my luck goes..


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> Boy did this thread get off track...
> 
> I am not interested in getting a used boat.  Some guys have great luck buying used I am not one of them.  I love the boat that I am currently in however IF i am going to swap boats I would like to do so while the motor is still under warrenty so that the resale is a bit better.  I was offered 2g under what I purchased the boat for on a trade about two months ago.. We came close but just a hair off from making a deal..
> 
> To me there is not reason to swap a 3yr old boat that is almost paid off for another used boat with someone else's issues... that is just how my luck goes..



Can you purchase an extended warranty for yours? I guess I don't understand why you are looking for a new one. The one you have should last for years. As high as boats are you can still get good money for your boat 7-10 yrs down the road.


----------



## gahusker (Sep 19, 2012)

Shadow2- i have a 721 w. a 250SHO. If you are interested in meeting up on lanier or allatoona you are more that welcome to give it a test drive. Best boat i have ever owned.. and my coanglers seems to like it was well. let me know


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 19, 2012)

riprap said:


> Can you purchase an extended warranty for yours? I guess I don't understand why you are looking for a new one. The one you have should last for years. As high as boats are you can still get good money for your boat 7-10 yrs down the road.



I have the 5yr warranty on mine. Let's just say that I have had more than my share is warranty issues with the moter.  Three of which the dealer said they have never seen on a moter as new as mine.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 19, 2012)

gahusker said:


> Shadow2- i have a 721 w. a 250SHO. If you are interested in meeting up on lanier or allatoona you are more that welcome to give it a test drive. Best boat i have ever owned.. and my coanglers seems to like it was well. let me know



Thank you for the offer.  I would love to one day.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 19, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> I have the 5yr warranty on mine. Let's just say that I have had more than my share is warranty issues with the moter.  Three of which the dealer said they have never seen on a moter as new as mine.



What kind of motor do you have?


----------



## dhlfishing (Sep 19, 2012)

take it from me i am a ranger and phoenix owner i have a 719 and a ranger z20 the phoenix is a much better boat.this is how it beats a ranger.
 1.faster
 2.rides better in rough water.
 3.built better.just go look at one word quality..
 4.cheaper.get the same options on both boats phoenix will be 10 to 12 thousand cheaper.
 by the way anyone want to buy a ranger let me know..


----------



## fburris (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey,  if you got the deep pockets, get what you want. Heck, if I could jump on those payments, I would buy me a Legend. I have a Ranger 185 and paid 10K for it. I can't mess with the big money, but I can catch just as many fish!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

Rgd said:


> Let me know when you want to ride/drive a 618 Pro. I am on the lake at least once a week.  I came by yall fishing a point next to port royal sunday morning.



Hey...I was in stealth mode in another boat.   How'd you know it was me?   

I've seen a Phoenix 618 Pro up close - never rode in one - but looked at it from the inside out...awesome machine.   I just wish I could afford one set up the way I want it.   Just to rich for me.   Now if someone wants to donate to the LJWOB (Lanier Jim Wants One Bad) fund...

LJ


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> Hey...I was in stealth mode in another boat.   How'd you know it was me?
> 
> LJ



LJ you should know by now that anyone that knows you can spot you on the water your boat or not.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 20, 2012)

dhlfishing said:


> take it from me i am a ranger and phoenix owner i have a 719 and a ranger z20 the phoenix is a much better boat.this is how it beats a ranger.
> 1.faster
> 2.rides better in rough water.
> 3.built better.just go look at one word quality..
> ...



How much for the Ranger, but what motor does it have?And what year.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Sep 20, 2012)

Dang Casey....is it my sexy legs?  

RGD.....I'd love a ride....then I'll repor 

LJ


----------



## Casey81 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> Dang Casey....is it my sexy legs?
> 
> RGD.....I'd love a ride....then I'll repor
> 
> LJ



That it is.


----------



## Rgd (Sep 20, 2012)

Lanier Jim said:


> RGD.....I'd love a ride....then I'll repor
> 
> LJ



I will be fishing the tournament this weekend but after that anytime.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> What kind of motor do you have?



My guess would be evinrude.


----------



## Davans (Sep 20, 2012)

All this boat talk and not one mention of a Skeeter............!


----------



## dhlfishing (Sep 20, 2012)

fburris said:


> Hey,  if you got the deep pockets, get what you want. Heck, if I could jump on those payments, I would buy me a Legend. I have a Ranger 185 and paid 10K for it. I can't mess with the big money, but I can catch just as many fish!



not deep pockets the ranger is for sale just needed a bettter boat.with a better ride my dad had lung cancer and had to have one removed and the ranger hurt him in rough water.so i rode in a phoenix and was sold.


----------



## jighead1 (Sep 21, 2012)

riprap said:


> My guess would be evinrude.



Hope not may be what is wrong with the ride, needs a Yamaha


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 21, 2012)

i was looking into a 619 last year.  $39,900 was the price I was told.
They did not want to haggle on the price a little so I said I'll just keep the ole stratos. Price tag on it is $0


----------



## alexmlane (Sep 21, 2012)

Davans said:


> All this boat talk and not one mention of a Skeeter............!



I am non brand biased and just look for the boat that best matches what I like. I am about to be back in the market for a new boat and I will be going back to a Skeeter or a Phoenix. I have zero complaints about my boat but owe it to myself to check out other brands.


----------



## sburnette (Sep 21, 2012)

Just an FYI...The dealer where I bought my Carolina Skiff is a major Phoenix dealer. Foothills Marine, Morganton NC.
http://foothillsmarine.com/ Talk to Brian Barlow.


----------



## sbroadwell (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't even have a bass boat anymore, so I don't really have a dog in the fight. But, my son has a Phoenix (618, I think) and it's the nicest bass boat I've ever ridden in. And, I've ridden in a bunch.
The ride, as mentioned, is really smooth. Handles rough water unbelievably well.
The most impressive things to me, though, are the smart little features, like the lazy susan tackle storage, the built in net, etc.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 21, 2012)

sbroadwell said:


> I don't even have a bass boat anymore, so I don't really have a dog in the fight. But, my son has a Phoenix (618, I think) and it's the nicest bass boat I've ever ridden in. And, I've ridden in a bunch.
> The ride, as mentioned, is really smooth. Handles rough water unbelievably well.
> The most impressive things to me, though, are the smart little features, like the lazy susan tackle storage, the built in net, etc.



From what I have read they are some of the best laid out boats on the market.  Not a waisted space on the boat.


----------



## 721proxpbass (Sep 21, 2012)

Take a ride in a Phoenix and make your own decision.  You will be impressed with every aspect and price.  Check out HD Marine for a Metro Atl dealer.  Which ever boat you choose, take it for a test ride first.  Only you will know what is the best deal for you.

Be prepared to become Phoenix owner


----------



## sbroadwell (Sep 22, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> From what I have read they are some of the best laid out boats on the market.  Not a waisted space on the boat.



Yep, they are. My son toured the plant a couple of times before he bought the boat, and was very impressed with the way they are built, too.


----------

